# GE refrigerator model #TBX22PAYMRBB - I was cleaning it out, it was running hard and



## ralston22 (Dec 29, 2013)

My GE refrigerator is about 14 years old. I recently bought new appliances that are being delivered soon so I put my old appliances up for sale on craigslist. I agreed on a price and the gentlemen who wants them is coming to get them tomorrow. As my wife and I were cleaning out the fridge, it was running pretty hard and then it just stopped. I unplugged it for an hour and plugged it back in and the compressor and fans did not start. Do I just have the worst luck in the world or is this likely an easy fix? I am going to leave it unplugged all night and try again in the morning. Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi,



> I unplugged it for an hour and plugged it back in and the compressor and fans did not start.



May be in a defrost cycle...plug back in and leave it plugged in for at least 45 minutes to see if it will come back on.

jeff.


----------



## ralston22 (Dec 30, 2013)

I unplugged the fridge all night and plugged it back in this morning. After about 15 minutes it kicked back on and it is cold in both compartments. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thankx for the update.

jeff.


----------

